
SQLite3 Hash Code 2018 - mingodad
https://github.com/mingodad/sqlite3-hashcode-2018/blob/master/hashcode2018.sql
======
mingodad
Hello !

I've been looking ath the HASHCODE 2018 competition and got interested on the
problem proposition:

Task Given a list of pre-booked rides in a city and a fleet of self-driving
vehicles, assign the rides to vehicles, so that riders get to their
destinations on time.

For every ride that finishes on time (or early), you will earn points
proportional to the distance of that ride; plus an additional bonus if the
ride also started precisely on time.

It took me a while to get something working and at end I saw that I was
basically using sqlite3 capabilities to do the data manipulation tasks and
only needed a few calculations for the rest.

So I tried to see if I also could make those calculations inside sqlite3 and
after a while I could get it to work:

[https://github.com/mingodad/sqlite3-hashcode-2018/blob/maste...](https://github.com/mingodad/sqlite3-hashcode-2018/blob/master/hashcode2018.sql)

As I stated there:

By no means I claim that solutions like this (stretching sqlite3) are good
practice. Take it as an example that demonstrates several capabilities of
sqlite3 in a hack/compact way.

So I'm showing it here just in case it can help/invite other people to find
imaginative ways where sqlite3 can be used to solve problems.

Cheers !

~~~
brudgers
Would this comment make a good source code comment?

~~~
mingodad
In fact most of the referred comment come from the source code.

The main idea was to see how minimal a working solution could be achieved.

